# pic request - antaresia habitat



## Korbin (Dec 26, 2008)

I live in the US and I have a pet spotted python. There's not a whole lot of information about these snakes over here, and I realized that I have NO idea what their natural habitat looks like. Can anyone post pictures of typical antaresia maculosa habitat? 

Thanks!


----------



## tooninoz (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Korbin, unfortunately they inhabit such a wide range (incorporating 3 different climatic zones), that a couple of pics may not give you an accurate idea!
It seems to be generally accepted that populations are common from Cape York, Queensland (the Nthn. most part of mainland Australia) down to Nthn. New South Wales.








Having said that, they tend to only inhabit areas east of the Great Dividing Range (shown in black on the map below);







The other factor to take into account, is the climatic zones - Macs inhabit tropical, sub-tropical and temperate zones, so the geography and fauna vary enormously. From rainforest to dry woodlands to grasslands, inhabiting rocky ground, fallen trees etc etc.






The orange zone being; High humid summer, warm winter (tropical)

The yellow zone being; Warm humid summer, mild winter (sub-tropical)

The green/blue being; warm/cool temperate.


This should give you some idea of the range anyway - the distance from Brisbane (Qld) to Cape York is approx 2400kms (around 1500 miles).

Korbin, are you just wanting to find more info or looking at decorating an enclosure with locale specific backgrounds etc? PM me if the latter is the case and I'll send some fairly broad pics through.
cheers, toon


----------



## Boney (Dec 26, 2008)

someone put a pic up of tammworth as we have found them there ! if not a pic of KASEY CHAMBERS or the MUSIC FESTIVAL will do .:lol:


----------



## moloch05 (Dec 26, 2008)

I found one a few years ago at night on rocks in this photo:






Regards,
David


----------



## Boney (Dec 26, 2008)

David, mate you take a good photo !!, you cant really just put a pick up of say 1 habitat hey and say this is what sort of habitat they are found in because it is just so varied . they live in like DAVIDS pic coastal , deep forest, desert ,rocky ect . very varied over many part of australia . if that makes sence?


----------



## Korbin (Dec 28, 2008)

Cool, thanks for the help guys. I can probably surf the web and try to get a feel for what those areas are like. Unfortunately I'll probably never get a chance to visit the continent.  

I am looking for ideas for caging both for decorating and for making sure the snake is comfy. But it sounds like he'll be fine no matter what I put in the cage. 

Huxley thanks you. Here he is hunting for fingers:


----------



## moloch05 (Dec 28, 2008)

> Here he is hunting for fingers



Is he successful often?


Here are a few more habitat pics, all from Queensland. I have seen Spotted Pyrhons at some of these locations.

White Mountains NP






Georgetown






Cooktown






chillagoe NP

















Bowling Greens NP (Mt. Elliot)
















Cape Hillsborough NP

















Regards,
David


----------



## Korbin (Dec 28, 2008)

He only got me once. It was a case of mistaken identiy. 
Thanks for the photos, that's perfect. I wouldn't mind living in some of those places myself


----------

